# Random Pic Update



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Handsome boys. It looks like they are staying busy and happy!!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

I guess amber would rather see where she's been than where she's going.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hunting in the rain today.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

wow, looks like a painting...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pictures! Honey has decided she wants to be out running with your boys. lol


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

SRW said:


> Hunting in the rain today.
> View attachment 878449


Great picture! We hunted northwest Kansas and flushed a total of 1 bird. I didn’t even shoot. Quite a contrast from your picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I seriously wish I lived where you live, gorgeous pictures!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our new boy, Shooter got his first two hunt test passes earlier this year. We are running him again in December down in Texas...Dog activities are alive and well! Maintaining the 6' distances and wearing masks...but the dog don't know the difference....they just want to get those birds and deliver to hand...


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

A couple roosters with Jake and a Model 12 Winchester


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

SRW said:


> A couple roosters with Jake and a Model 12 Winchester
> View attachment 878475


I hunt with Benelli today, but I carried a Model 12 for a good 30 years. Yours looks like a beautiful example of a 1950s field grade. I love those guns!

Jake looks proud of his work for the day!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SRW...I am jealous! Beautiful day, nice looking dog, and some fine table fare...


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Very nice work! Bella and I are still 0 birds for the season, despite flushing over 20 birds in 3 hours this morning. Only three flushed within gun range, and all three of those were hens. We had a fantastic day, nonetheless!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Good dogs and good people...having great fun! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Megora said:


> Been pretty quiet this year with no shows or events to do with the dogs and a lot of hectic nondog stuff with my parents....
> 
> But sharing pics and good cheer.
> 
> ...


And many thanks to Megora for starting it! I hope you don’t mind us piling on your thread. 

BTW, I love this picture. I am so excited for our second Golden because I imagine my two running and playing just like this!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

granite7 said:


> And many thanks to Megora for starting it! I hope you don’t mind us piling on your thread.
> 
> BTW, I love this picture. I am so excited for our second Golden because I imagine my two running and playing just like this!


I don't mind.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Love the pictures! They both have been carrying mail in. Winx has been running Fast CAT and Pilot has been showing in obedience. (No photographers at obedience)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG - I love the flying Winx pic<:


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

And we’re finally on the scoreboard with Bella’s first rooster!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

granite7...you earned that one for sure! Nice picture!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

granite7 said:


> And we’re finally on the scoreboard with Bella’s first rooster!


Well done 
Nothing better than pheasants hunting with snow on the ground.

Jake put up a bunch of roosters yesterday. No pics though, I had my black powder shotgun. It started raining pretty steady shortly after we started hunting. I can make the gun pretty well water proof if I take the time. Yesterday I did not so all we did was pop some percussion caps.
On top of that, Jake scratched his eye so we went to the vet last night. Nothing in it and not too bad of a scratch.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

SRW said:


> Well done
> ...
> On top of that, Jake scratched his eye so we went to the vet last night. Nothing in it and not too bad of a scratch.


Thanks! I drove 4 hours on I-76 doing 35 in a nasty storm just because I knew we’d have a chance at some closer flushes. At times I couldn’t see 5’ in front of the bumper. It was definitely worth the trip.

That sounds about right with #11 caps. I haven’t hunted with a mz shotgun. I can barely hit them with 3 shots! Haha

Glad to hear it wasn’t as serious as it could have been for Jake. I hope he’s able to be back in the field again soon.


----------

